# Look what came to live at my house



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

A little over a year ago my 17 1/2 year old cat, Zazzer Zoo, died leaving me petless for the 1st time in my life (my mother confirms this)

This week that changed. A friend of a friend had rescued a kitten a few months ago but couldn't keep it so now she lives with me (the cat not the friend's friend).
























I wanted to call her goat but every time I said her name it came out Beardsley. I gave in, now she is known as Beardsley. She is a bit skittish and will eat anything she can find but other than that she has adjusted well.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the Beardsley name. congrats to you new family member.
sylvia


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Your new addition looks like a Beardsley.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations.  Nice looking kitty.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very sweet.  Congratulations on your new family member.
deb


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

What a cutie! Congrats on the new member of your family!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe she just needs to eat her fill then she will realize she is in a good home and there will always be food for her. She is pretty.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

What a lucky kitty to have been rescued and then to find a wonderful home with you.  All four of my cats are rescues and somehow that makes them even more special.  I'm sure she will bring alot of love to you and she is very pretty!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats Cute Kitty.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

She's beautiful! I love the white marking, as well as the black on black stripes. 

Don't worry too much about her being skittish. My kitty (rescued from animal control) was a huge scaredy cat (and is still easily startled) but she's such a lover when she's in a place she's comfortable (like alone with me in my room). I've never had a cat as affectionate as her. This, however, took months to discover. Give her some time and I'm sure she'll become as demanding as any other cat.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

yep I agree, she looks like a Beardsley!  Congrats on such a beautiful addition to your family.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww she's precious. I love the name beardsley.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks everybody.  I'm pretty happy with her; but Beardsley is not happy with me right now - she had her 1st trip to the vet.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

extra loving and treats works with dogs to get the bitter taste of vets out of their mouths! Don't know if that works on cats or not


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so happy for you that a new friend has come into your life.

She is a beauty.  I love her markings.  White shoes, white shirt showing through her V neck black on black striped coat and that little goatee.  What a well dressed fashionable feline she is!  Does she have white shoes on her back feet too?

She looks like a queen in the first photo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

cute kitty


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Beardsley -- what a great name and I think it suits your new friend.  I love the white paws and the beautiful green eyes.  She is a beautiful cat.  Like most cats, she will adjust quickly to living in a good home that is warm, with plenty to eat and her very own human to adore her.

Congratulations!  I am very happy for both of you.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

She is beautiful!  I'm so mushy when it comes to cats.  BTW, would she be called a "tuxedo cat" with her markings?  My niece has one with similar markings.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Good for you for giving this cat a loving home.  She is lovely.


----------



## skookum (Feb 11, 2010)

_Give her some time and I'm sure she'll become as demanding as any other cat. Cheesy_

I care for an abused feral. Been working on his trust issues since last Summer and only now is he showing signs of beginning to trust me. My progress was marked in my blood. He's very fast and believes he can kick the crap out of anything or one.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Skookum, my hat's off to you.  Abusing cats makes my skin crawl.  Would you happen to have any pictures to show us?


----------

